# how much to be spayed



## Deb

Have booked my dog in to be spayed in May but forgot to ask how much it would be. Anyone know the average price? Am also having her microchipped and a dew claw removed at the same time. Will I need to re-mortgage??


----------



## candysmum

Deb said:


> Have booked my dog in to be spayed in May but forgot to ask how much it would be. Anyone know the average price? Am also having her microchipped and a dew claw removed at the same time. Will I need to re-mortgage??


we paid just under £200 when we had misty spayed just over a year ago.

to have a dog fix it is about £80

Microchip cost me £12 have no idea about Dew Claw as i don't see the need to have them removed.


----------



## Guest

Our Vets charge around £150 for spaying and £15 for chipping,have no idea about dew claws sorry.


----------



## Deb

Cassie's dew claw is very loose and I am concerned she will catch it on something and it might rip out or I wouldn't be having it done.


----------



## Guest

We paid about £96 for spaying our Yorkie last year but it depends on the size of the dog and different areas will cost more than others. Usually about £15 to £20 for microchipping but the breeder got ours done. Sorry never known anyone that has had Dew Claws done.
Pamela.


----------



## hairydog

Between £150- £200 to be spayed, depends on the size of dog, about that price in Northamptohshire, cheaper up north !! £20 to microchip, or less, and remove dew claws not sure, but a small op, to spay a dog is a big operation.


----------



## kareng

£130 for a gsd in my vets
£15 if you are on benefits.

NOT FAIR!!!!!

£115 difference is a rip off....

Mum in law to be is on benefits, and asked vets if she could sign for it, she said that was ok...Phoned yesterday to book sheba in, and was told that they arent meant to use other people to sign for it, but because someone told me in the vets that they would, then they will make an exception.


----------



## Guest

We had cassie spayed last month, it was £125 and she is a big breed and it goes on wieghts


----------



## Deb

My Cassie is a border collie. Didn't realise it was so much. Better get some overtime in before May-but better than having an unwanted litter.


----------



## Guest

Spaying varies on size - but on average between £90 - £160 in our area, Chiping should be around £20 - this is not done under GA
Dew claws - I doubt very much you will find a vet to remove these from a fully grown dog unless they are causing obvious problems - as when fully grown this is not so simple as when they are pups it is infact a major op.
regards
DT


----------



## Guest

hairydog said:


> Between £150- £200 to be spayed, depends on the size of dog, about that price in Northamptohshire, cheaper up north !! £20 to microchip, or less, and remove dew claws not sure, but a small op, to spay a dog is a big operation.


I believe removing dew claws from an adult dog is also a major operation .


----------



## gesic

dew claw removal while being neutered usuall costed about 30- 60 dependeing on wether it was 2 or 4 dews u could also add a futher fee for redressing the wounds 2-3 day after removal. some vets also send patients home with a course of anti biotics and painkillers which depending on vet may be included in the cost or an added fee at the end.
Loose dews are no prob to remove and most vets are happy to do it .it is slightly more diff if they are more attatched but again not usually a major problem.
You may also be asked if you want ur dog to have pre anaesthetic blood tests which look at basic liver and kidney function this is often an option that you may or may not want, my personal opinion is that if I have an elderly animal or one I am concerned may have an underlying prob I would go for it, a young healthy animal is more that likely to be fine, only very occasionally will these tests throw something up on a seemingly healthy animal.
You could always ring the vet and ask how much they are usually more than happy to tell you.
Gd lk am sure all will be fine....no good telling you not to worry you will and that is normal for most pet owners


----------

